# northern michigan. traverse city



## 09dieselguy

looking to sub for drivers here in traverse city and Surrounding areas. im driving a 2005 duramax with a new boss plow. please let me know if you need anything. i have experiance and the know how. i can operate more then a truck. have plowed with bobcats with pusher boxs. loaders and back hoes. 


can help anytime. 

ian


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

sorry, no work, but i also plow/live in traverse city!


----------



## 09dieselguy

ya im looking for some extra work this year. where abouts do you live.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

i live off of goodrick road, between cedar run and m 72, you?


----------



## 09dieselguy

im in the same spot. do you live on the corner of goodrick and cedar run. always 2 plow trucks sittin there?


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

no, but thats a friend of mines house, im the 4th house on the right, with a pole barn next to the house.


----------



## 09dieselguy

hmm. ill go by and see if its the one im thinkin about. 4th from cedar run?


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

do you live out towards lake ann or something? is it your first year plowing? what do you have for accounts?


----------



## 09dieselguy

no ive been plowing for 6 or 7 years but first year i traverse. i was in traverse last winter but with out a plow so looking for work since i moved to tc now. only a few drives now. my apartment complex a farm a few other houses. but not enough to keep the truck busy thats for sure. looking for more and more. i live down by long lake grocery but my gal pal lives up in cedar run almost acrost from church road.

what have you got for work this year? what are you driving?


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

geez, your like my neighbor...heres a pic of my truck, except now i have a snowflap. Right now i have close to 30 driveways and i plow 3 stub roads in a sub called red barn out past wheelock welding, and i plow a subdivision off of goodrick road, bobbys trail. got a pic of your truck? how old are you? i might even know you.....


----------



## 09dieselguy

i think i know where you live no that i see the truck. i dont have any pics right now. the camera is out in the truck. if you need any help let me know. always looking for work or just for ****s and grins. im looking for work if you need some help or if you have to much work let me know. id be glad to help out and take some over if needed.
pm me your number when ever you get a chance. if you need help please let me know. i have heard a few companys in town have to much work so im gonna make a few phone calls to see what i cannt come up with for some sub work.


----------



## 09dieselguy

ya i know of the subdavison right on goodrick. i use to farm the orchards there.


----------



## KINGSLEY_SNOW

How are you doing picking up work in the TC area? I currently live in Buffalo, NY moving back to Kingsley this summer. I plow in the winter and cut grass in the summer. 

thanks


----------



## Landgreen

bogginboy;672553 said:


> looking to sub for drivers here in traverse city and Surrounding areas. im driving a 2005 duramax with a new boss plow. please let me know if you need anything. i have experiance and the know how. i can operate more then a truck. have plowed with bobcats with pusher boxs. loaders and back hoes.
> 
> can help anytime.
> 
> ian


I own a snowplowing business in Traverse and on occasion need some sub help. Let me know if you are still available.


----------



## Tscape

I grew up in Acme in the late 70's. Anybody go back that far?


----------



## Landgreen

Yep. My family has been here a long time. Grew up on the Old Mission Peninsula.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen;735484 said:


> Yep. My family has been here a long time. Grew up on the Old Mission Peninsula.


So that building that your last name was relation to you.

My parents did the lighthouse keeping thing on Old Mission Pen back in Oct. We ran up for the day to see them. Didn't have time to give you a call, sorry.


----------



## Landgreen

That building is part of an old cherry processing plant built by Buff Kroupa who recently passed on this past fall. Not sure of the relation but distant. Originally, there were many Kroupa's in the area. My family arrived here about 1851.

That's great your parents were able to stay at the lighthouse. Fall would be a good time since there would be fewer a-holes from downstate roaming about the property. J/K.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

I Work for Reith-Riley, and i was out on M-37 by the light house this fall as we paved out there all the way to the light house!


----------



## cj5

I grew up in Manton in the 70's/80's. Traverse City was the nearest place that had a Meijers
and a mall to shop at. I remeber seeing Star Wars in Traverse City and President Ford in the
Cherry parade..

Paul


----------



## Tscape

I was at that parade!

I used to live behind the old drive in acroos from The Embers restaurant, up in Crest Haven Hills sub.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen;735564 said:


> That's great your parents were able to stay at the lighthouse. Fall would be a good time since there would be fewer a-holes from downstate roaming about the property. J/K.


From one a-hole to another.   :waving:


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes;735595 said:


> From one a-hole to another.   :waving:


Much obliged. lol 



Onebadbowtie86;735565 said:


> I Work for Reith-Riley, and i was out on M-37 by the light house this fall as we paved out there all the way to the light house!


Did Reith-Riley bid on any of the county road commission plowing?


----------



## 09dieselguy

elmers srw and some other small paving compay put in bids for the plowing in the county. elmers cam in at 115 a mile but won 5 of the 9 bids as no one bid on the 5 they won. srw got the other 4 bids at just under 23 a mile of road plowed.


----------

